# Hand Saw quality questions...



## judgment (May 22, 2014)

I have been furiously researching current hand saw makers trying to determine what is the "correct" price/performance intersection. Starting with a 10" dovetail saw as a template, here is what I find. 

The least expensive of the saws that people generally claim to be high quality seem to be made by Thomas Flinn. His dovetail saws range from about $80 to about $160. As far as I can tell, the biggest complaint about Flinn's saws has to do with the handle not being shaped by hand. There appears to be some limited hand-finishing on the saws in the higher end of the range. This is also one of the dovetail saws available through Lee Valley.

Next on my list is the Lie-Nielsen. They only have one price point in traditional dovetail saws; $125. To my eyes the fit and finish of the handle on the LN looks nicer the PAX, which is Flinn's top-end model. 

Next I've looked at saws by Wenzloff and Sons. There is no direct comparison, as Wenzloff doesn't carry a 10" dovetail, but his 9" Harvey Peace dovetail saw is $150 and looks as nice as the LN to me. What I perceive to be his smallest high-end model is a Disston-reproduction 14" tenon saw at $300. The Wenzloff claim to fame seems to be that they produce accurate reproductions of best hand saws from the last 200 years or so. 

Next, my personal favorite so far based on the website/advertising budget/I drank the koolaid: Bad Axe Toolworks. With a dizzying array of customizable options including wood-species, sawback metal, fastener metal, custom tooth-filing and five handle sizes, this guy really gets my attention. The usual point of contention, handles, get plenty of TLC. In addition Mark Harrell makes a point about his skill as a saw-filer. This being the only comment I can recall reading that was actually about the quality of the blade - aside from a generic "highest quality" line. Prices for the 10" dovetail saw range from $225 to about $400 depending on your options. 

And finally, Rob Cosman. By all accounts, he produces a very high-quality dovetail saw for just under $300, but I just can't wrap my mind around the idea of a resin saw handle. 

Here's my problem: Aside from the differences in number of man-hours required to produce the saw handle and the associated perceived improvement in comfortable use, I can't really figure out how any of these sawblades are actually better then the other. They all claim to be of the highest quality. 

If there is a legitimate reason, other than coolness, to buy from Bad Axe instead of Thomas Flinn, for example, I really need help sorting it out. Otherwise I need to know why I shouldn't get a dovetail saw, a tenon saw and most of a panel saw for what I would pay for one dovetail saw from Mr. Harrell.

thoughts anybody?


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

judgment said:


> I have been furiously researching current hand saw makers trying to determine what is the "correct" price/performance intersection. Starting with a 10" dovetail saw as a template, here is what I find.
> 
> The least expensive of the saws that people generally claim to be high quality seem to be made by Thomas Flinn. His dovetail saws range from about $80 to about $160. As far as I can tell, the biggest complaint about Flinn's saws has to do with the handle not being shaped by hand. There appears to be some limited hand-finishing on the saws in the higher end of the range. This is also one of the dovetail saws available through Lee Valley.
> 
> ...


I have wondered the same thing. I have NEVER seen a great craftsman with pricey tools. you can do good work with old tools in good condition. Don't buy tools to impress your fellow woodworkers.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have an older T. Flynn saw that I picked up at a flea market. Since my tools are for my use, and not a collection, I hand finished the handle to fit me. I have also done this with a couple of Disston saws from the 40's. The steel used in the saw plates seems to be os sufficient quality to not require excessive resharpening.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I would suggest taking a look at the Veritas dovetail saws as well. I was hesitant to get one since they looked a bit cheap with the plastic spine, but decided to give one a try and I'm glad I did. I don't have any complaints with the saw - it cuts very well and is comfortable to use. I've cut quite a few dovetails in pine, poplar, oak, and hickory and the blade seems to be holding up well. 

I have a few older Disstons as well and they are very nice to use as well and at least in my area you can't beat the price - the most expensive one I've picked up was $15 and that was part of a lot of tools at an auction. Fortunately I live fairly close to a good sharpening service where I can get them sharpened for ~$10 and have a very nice saw for a little bit of money. 

Out of the saws on your list I've only used the L-N saws at one of their hand tool events - but aside from the prestige factor I did not see much of an advantage over the Veritas or a well tuned older saw.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

You aren't going to go wrong with any of those suggestions. I would skip the T Flinn though. At that price you should not have to reshape the handle. I'd add Grammercy's to the list too. I have the Veritas saws with the molded spines and they work great. I also am not afraid to hurt them, which may or may not be important to you depending on your finances. I doubt most of us have actually used all of the boutique saws out there to give you a direct comparison. That being said, most everyone has positive intel on the saws you listed except T. Flinn. I just haven't read anything on those except the handle is fugly and the teeth can use a touch up on arrival. For 80 bucks I want my saw ready to go. Just my opinion.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I have the Lie Nielsen and I absolutely love it. It is beautifully balanced and cuts so smoothly. Feels like an extension of your arm rather than a saw in your hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## rjpat (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a Veritas dovetail saw and it is a very well made saw.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I use a Drabble and Sanderson from the late 1800's and I would have to say I would not trade it for anything......the steel is amazing!


----------

